# History made with first woman to captain Queen's guard - The Telegraph (UK)



## dimsum (24 Jun 2017)

BZ to Capt Couto.  While it isn't (and shouldn't) be a big deal in Canada, the UK Armed Forces currently do not allow women to join the infantry.



> When Captain Megan Couto calls out her oh-so-familiar drill commands on Monday morning, she will make history.
> 
> At 24 years old and five foot two-and-a half tall, she will become the first woman to command the Queen’s Guard in its 180 years at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/06/24/history-made-first-woman-captain-queens-guard/


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Jun 2017)

Not to take anything away from Capt Couto, but with all the Captains available of great standing, this is obviously planned. We do have a feminist PM after all. Or am I just being cynical?


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Not to take anything away from Capt Couto, but with all the Captains available of great standing, this is obviously planned. We do have a feminist PM after all. Or am I just being cynical?



Instead of manoeuvring this into a Justin Trudeau conspiracy theory and implying that you know she is less deserving than others, why not understand that she's a captain serving in the battalion doing the guard duties and she's doing her job.

You can learn a little more about her here:

Shilo soldiers stepped up to aid Sask. firefighters
http://www.brandonsun.com/breaking-news/shilo-soldiers-stepped-up-to-aid-sask-firefighters-321374511.html?thx=y

Canadian set to make history as first woman to command Changing of the Guard ceremony at Buckingham Palace
http://www.straitstimes.com/world/europe/canadian-set-to-make-history-as-first-woman-to-command-changing-of-the-guard-ceremony

Realted link: 2PPCLI Guard Duty facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/events/821785924637624/?ref=3&action_history=null


----------



## Infanteer (24 Jun 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Not to take anything away from Capt Couto, but...



...but you did.  Any proof that this is "obviously planned."


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Jun 2017)

You assume incorrectly that I think she is not deserving. I know nothing about her or any of the current officers of 2PPCLI. At one time I did. 

No proof.

Figured that would be a response from someone.


----------



## ballz (24 Jun 2017)

I have a hard time believing the PM reached down into a rifle coy in any way shape or form to influence officer manning for a tasking. We're really not that special....


----------



## Underway (24 Jun 2017)

When she returns to Canada she is taking over Recce Platoon.  Serious question (navy guy here)... don't you have to be pretty on the ball to be the Recce Platoon Commander?  It doesn't really sound like its a place where you hide your crappy Capt's.


----------



## dimsum (24 Jun 2017)

Agreed with all here.  If anything, I think the Telegraph is giving a little nudge to the Brit Army with this article, stating that Canada has women in combat arms trades.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Jun 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> You assume incorrectly that I think she is not deserving. I know nothing about her or any of the current officers of 2PPCLI. At one time I did.
> 
> No proof.
> 
> Figured that would be a response from someone.



As a basic rule of thumb, based on all my years of signing PERs and my time on internets, everything before the word "but" can reliably be interpreted as an untruth.


----------



## ballz (24 Jun 2017)

Underway said:
			
		

> When she returns to Canada she is taking over Recce Platoon.  Serious question (navy guy here)... don't you have to be pretty on the ball to be the Recce Platoon Commander?  It doesn't really sound like its a place where you hide your crappy Capt's.



In theory, yes... it often comes down to who is available to go on the advanced recce course and has made the best impression in the first 3 months they were there. It can be quite a crap shoot sometimes. But she has already completed the advanced recce course which isn't exactly a walk in the park.


----------



## RocketRichard (24 Jun 2017)

ballz said:
			
		

> I have a hard time believing the PM reached down into a rifle coy in any way shape or form to influence officer manning for a tasking. We're really not that special....


Well said and well done to the good captain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> ... Or am I just being cynical?


You?  When it comes to PMJT?  Never ...  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2017)

You use the best people available to make things look good. This is a plum opportunity for all. I'm pretty sure they have backups there if something happens to a key appointment. There's liaison staff, drivers and all other kinds of odds and sods. Lots of jobs for other deserving Captains.

Just like in the Air Force when they dragged all the army remusters out to do all the high profile parades.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Jun 2017)

Let's put this in perspective.

Only one (under-strength, 80 pers) company from 2VP is over there, along with the RCA Band.  I'm sure that the coy state was adjusted to provide a "good go" to deserving soldiers (and maybe to make sure that those on parade were "presentable") but the officer numbers probably remained the same, enough to provide sufficient quantity to fill the required guard positions.  The senior rank over there is a Major, the OC and he would normally fill the position of Captain of the Guard.  Today's guard mounting (in which Captain Coutu took over this position) is not the first guard mounting that the 2VP contingent performed.  They had already performed their military ritual four times, once at Buck House and thrice at Windsor Castle. See schedule.  The Patricias will do it only three more times (at the Palace), including on Canada Day, before heading home.  Regardless of who his 2ic was, it is entirely reasonable to expect that the OC (unless he is a real dick) would stand aside on at least one of the days and offer a once in a lifetime experience to his No. 2.

From looking at some of the video of today's event, they provided a reasonable show, though I did notice that the WO did not have a properly adjusted belt.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jun 2017)

Good on all involved.  Memories to last a lifetime, I'm sure.


----------



## ballz (26 Jun 2017)

I'm actually feeling a little bit embarrassed for her at this point because shortly after the Telegraph published this article, it was confirmed that they were wrong and a correction was published. Today (days later), I think every major Canadian outlets published the erroneous story.

Maj Fiona Laws was the first female to command a Queen's Guard at Buckingham Palace in 2009.

Edit: Looks like they caught their mistake and are now giving the article the title "first female infantry officer" which is factual.


----------



## FSTO (26 Jun 2017)

Apologies to all but I'm going to hijack this thread a bit.
Please tell me this, why is it fine for Canadian Army regiments to parade in the public in historical uniforms but it is totally verboten for the RCN to do the same?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Apologies to all but I'm going to hijack this thread a bit.
> Please tell me this, why is it fine for Canadian Army regiments to parade in the public in historical uniforms but it is totally verboten for the RCN to do the same?



 ???

Should the RCN not 'develop' a 'Ceremonial Dress' then?  

Would it not be a simple matter that they just have to do the paperwork through DHH to have 'Sealed Pattern' ceremonial uniform approved?


----------



## FSTO (26 Jun 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Should the RCN not 'develop' a 'Ceremonial Dress' then?
> 
> Would it not be a simple matter that they just have to do the paperwork through DHH to have 'Sealed Pattern' ceremonial uniform approved?



Likely it is our own organization who refuse to consider it. I just wonder who in the Army pays for the ceremonial kit?


----------



## garb811 (26 Jun 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Apologies to all but I'm going to hijack this thread a bit.
> Please tell me this, why is it fine for Canadian Army regiments to parade in the public in historical uniforms but it is totally verboten for the RCN to do the same?


Because Chapter 6 of the Dress Instructions say they can and the RCN isn't allowed to?



> AUTHORIZED FULL DRESS
> ...
> 7.  Environmental Full Dress
> a. Naval Units and Members. Navy blue tunic and trousers (“navy blue” is a tone of black); white facings. Navy full dress is no longer worn.
> ...



I think I remember something about some optional items becoming available through clothing online...?  But Dress Instructions I have state optional dress items:



> 2. Except as provided in paragraph 3, these optional uniforms are worn at no expense to the public (see Chapter 2, Section 1, paragraphs 24. to 26.).
> 3. Grants are provided to assist authorized bands and alternative voluntary ceremonial sub-units in maintaining ceremonial uniforms not provided at public expense. See QR&O 210.345, 210.354 and CFAO 210-18. Full dress and some undress uniform items are provided at public expense for RMCC and the Ceremonial Guard, Ottawa.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Likely it is our own organization who refuse to consider it. I just wonder who in the Army pays for the ceremonial kit?



The Regimental Fund and/or Regimental Association usually purchase the ceremonial uniforms.


----------



## FSTO (26 Jun 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Regimental Fund and/or Regimental Association usually purchase the ceremonial uniforms.



okay got it.

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> okay got it.
> 
> Cheers



I do know some who have managed to use points to get "Blues" from Logistik Corps for Mess Kit.  (For those who may be interested.)


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jun 2017)

ballz said:
			
		

> I'm actually feeling a little bit embarrassed for her....


I'm vaguely curious why you're embarrassed for her; she didn't write the article.  I personally doubt that she's remotely concerned.



Of course, maybe her regiment is just less sensitive and prone to embarrassment.


----------



## ballz (27 Jun 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm vaguely curious why you're embarrassed for her; she didn't write the article.  I personally doubt that she's remotely concerned.



By no means is that a slight against her, I just assume no one likes to be made into a public spectacle out of an error. This is almost akin to being the person called up on parade to be recognized only to find out they had the name wrong, except this is all over international news. It's certainly not the person's fault, they are the victim of someone else's poor effort, and while I'm sure they get over it quickly they would prefer if the mix-up didn't happen.

Certainly the people that should be apologizing are all of the media outlets, but I won't hold my breath. I'm glad they could save some face by recognizing her as the first female Inf O to do it.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Of course, maybe her regiment is just less sensitive and prone to embarrassment.



I would guess so as well, they are probably desensitized to it at this point


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Jun 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> . . . why is it fine for Canadian Army regiments to parade in the public in historical uniforms . . .



Beside the fact that they are not "historical" uniforms but rather a current authorized pattern that has unchanged since the 1920s (and goes back even further for older regiments that were authorized full dress), the  use of "full dress" by this particular regiment is a step-up since the last time they mounted a Queen's Guard back in 1998.  Then, only the Corps of Drums (made up from all three battalions) paraded in scarlets; the Guard (from 3VP) paraded in service dress.


----------



## observor 69 (27 Jun 2017)

Retired Air Force guy question. 
What is the meaning of the small blue rectangle on her left shoulder?

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-capt-megan-couto-leads-queen-s-guard-1.3476132


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Jun 2017)

It is the Presidential Unit Citation awarded to 2 PPCLI in recognition of its actions in the Battle of Kapyong in Korea in 1951.

Add: And she is wearing the Commander-in-Chief's Unit Citation (not sure of the correct title) awarded to the battalion for its service in the Medak Pocket.


----------



## CEDE NULLIS (4 Jul 2017)

I fought through (with) the tourists with selfie sticks on Canada Day to watch the Patricias march in. Was pretty cool to see! I'm sure I'll see a few dozen Patricias smashing up Soho at some point!


----------

